# Curd is the word



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm on a creams and curds kick right now. But all I can think to make is pastry cream and lemon and mango curds. Any other ideas/recipes to share?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

LotusCakeStudio
Hi..how about a chiboust creme...its basically a flavored pastry creme with gelatin and mirengue folded in.

1 pt milk
3 T sugar

6 oz egg yolks
2 T sugar
3 T cornstarch

8 oz egg whites
14 oz sugar
6 gelatin sheets- softened and drained
Boil the milk & sugar, mix sugar ,cornstarch and yolks. temper milk mix and return mix to boil and strain & add gelatin and cool to room temp. Cook sugar with some water to 240 degrees . beat whites stiff and add sugar syrup , beat whites stiff and shiney . Fold whites into pastry cream mixture.
This is a basic chiboust recipe..
choc- add 4 oz choc to hot pastry cream + 1 T dark rum
coffee- 2 T instand coffee+ 2 T kahlua
praline- 3 oz praline + 2 T dark rum
or you can replace the milk with some orange juice 
Chiboust creams are mostly for the tops of a tart. like mirengue on a pie or something

pat


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks for you reply.

Gee, what the heck did I go to pastry school for? Just before I logged on, I blew the dust off my school notes binder and saw a recipe for chiboust cream. We only made it once in school and my group didn't even do it. If I remember correctly, it went on a Gateux St. Honore. Wait a minute, now I know why I never tried to make this (I just now READ the recipe); it calls for meringue. I don't eat eggs and while I have many great egg replacers and have come darn close, I can't make an eggless meringue that does anything. It will look like meringue, but it won't bind. BOO! What is the meringue for in this recipe? Just added fluff and volume? Because if that's the case, I can probably pull it off.

We were also told to put our frangipan recipes under the creams and curd section. I don't exactly see it as a cream though, nor a curd. More in a class all its own.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Yes..it just adds the Fluff to the chiboust...maybe you could try folding in some whipped cream of topping ? 

pat


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't get how you make curds and custards without eggs? O.k. curd maybe thickened juices but I can't even guess at custard???


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Lime curd, raspberry curd, blackberry curd. All very good recipes but mine all have eggs in them. How DO you make curds and creams with no eggs?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Anna, please post your recipes! I'll just replace the eggs.

Depending on the recipe, my egg replacers are: Ener-G Egg Replacer, yogurt (regular or soy), whey protein powder, different starches (corn, potato, tapioca), and the ever famous flaxseed "goop".


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Passionfruit curd, mango curd :lips:


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Sorry it took so long but life has been busy. This recipe is by Dede Wilson.

Raspberry or Blackberry Curd
4c. blackberries or raspberries, fresh or frozen, 
unsweetened
1/2c. sugar
3 lg. eggs
2 lg. egg yolks
1 T. lemon juice
4 oz. unsalted butter, room temp.

If using fresh berries, rinse briefly, if necessary just before using. For frozen berries, defrost overnight, discard juice. Puree.

Add puree and remaining ingredients, except butter, in a double boiler. Whisk to break up eggs. Add butter in chunks. Cook over med heat til mixture reaches 180* (20-30 min). Remove from heat, cool to room temp and store in fridge.


I like to sieve the seeds out of the berries before cooking. More pleasant to eat that way. If you have a tip on how to clean the sieve to get all those seeds out I would be mighty obliged. This is one of my favorite fillings. Hope you like it.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks Anna! I am going to give this recipe a try this sometime this week.

I have an OXO Good Grips vegetable scrub brush. I use that to scrub out particles that get stuck in my sieve. Turn the sieve upside down and scrub, scrub, scrub and voila! I suppose any scrub brush could do, but OXO is comfy to hold. 

Spoons, do you have a favorite passionfruit curd recipe? I'm sure I can do a search, but I'd like to get one that someone has made before and has had good results with.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I've been on an alcohol kick recently (ok, much longer than recently....ok manybe it is more than just a kick...but that is another time and another story.....) what about some fun, playful curd recipes involving. I am thinking of things like Lynchberg Lemonade (lemon & lime juices, triple sec, and a shot of Jack Daniel's for the liquid) or a Margarita curd I've even done a Gin and Tonic curd before using gin and lime juice (I never actually used tonic in it but Im sure a little would be good).


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Sounds good to me. :lips:


----------

